# Repatriation



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Not a happy topic, and only an enquiry...

...A friend staying with us from the UK asked what would happen if one of us dies here (we'd been talking about bodies donated to medical science in her field, so not as morbid as it seems!) We don't have travel insurance as we now live here, and are covered by Seguridad Social so no private healthcare. Would that mean our families would have to cover the cost of repatriating our bodies? Is there any insurance that exists solely for this and is it very expensive? 

As I said, just an enquiry and hopefully not something we'll ever need to action, but my anxious mind would like to know the answers!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Just don't die! 


- Here in Spain, the main funeral home is St. Lucia, I believe they have clauses for repatriation. They are very good. Their website is in English too.

seguros santalucía - Your Family

You just pay monthly and when you die, they do everything for you, since you can't as you are dead.. lol!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Not a happy topic, and only an enquiry...
> 
> ...A friend staying with us from the UK asked what would happen if one of us dies here (we'd been talking about bodies donated to medical science in her field, so not as morbid as it seems!) We don't have travel insurance as we now live here, and are covered by Seguridad Social so no private healthcare. Would that mean our families would have to cover the cost of repatriating our bodies? Is there any insurance that exists solely for this and is it very expensive?
> 
> As I said, just an enquiry and hopefully not something we'll ever need to action, but my anxious mind would like to know the answers!


repatriation of a body costs a fortune!!

when my dad died here someone asked us why we didn't get 'him' repatriated to the UK for his funeral, since he had 'pre-paid' funeral insurance - coincidentally the friend of an acquaintance had died (at Valencia airport on arrival) a few weeks previously & it had cost something like 10,000 € to repatriate the body.

since we were my Dad's only close family in any case we had the funeral here & claimed the costs back from his insurance (eventually)


I'm pretty sure the link Lolito has given you has repatriation insurance - but unless youre planning a burial rather than a cremation, you might just as well have the funeral wherever you happen to die............... the ashes can then be taken anywhere...........


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

This is an interesting topic, one which we'll all have to address some day, I agree with you Xabia about the ashes, can be taken anywhere, but I think even then you need some kind of certificate to take the ashes on a plane, or would you be able to put them in the checked in luggage.
My mum is very ill and has had a UK funeral plan for many years, I think she chose the 'top of the range' one which was offered. She stayed with us for just over a month at Christmas/ new year, then had to go back for further scans, results not good at all, she is now on liquid Morphine.
If she is still well enough to travel, with my brother and his son helping her, I hope to bring all 3 over in June, for her Birthday, as she really loves holidaying with us in Spain. There is no kind of health insurance which will cover her- already with a diagnosed and terminal illness, except for emergency treatment on the EHIC card. I am still trying to give her goals in life, and do things she likes to do, but one day I will have to face the inevitable, I can't keep her for ever.
It is a strange and slightly morbid thing to discuss, but all of us have at some time planning to do for such an eventuality.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> This is an interesting topic, one which we'll all have to address some day, I agree with you Xabia about the ashes, can be taken anywhere, but I think even then you need some kind of certificate to take the ashes on a plane, or would you be able to put them in the checked in luggage.
> My mum is very ill and has had a UK funeral plan for many years, I think she chose the 'top of the range' one which was offered. She stayed with us for just over a month at Christmas/ new year, then had to go back for further scans, results not good at all, she is now on liquid Morphine.
> If she is still well enough to travel, with my brother and his son helping her, I hope to bring all 3 over in June, for her Birthday, as she really loves holidaying with us in Spain. There is no kind of health insurance which will cover her- already with a diagnosed and terminal illness, except for emergency treatment on the EHIC card. I am still trying to give her goals in life, and do things she likes to do, but one day I will have to face the inevitable, I can't keep her for ever.
> It is a strange and slightly morbid thing to discuss, but all of us have at some time planning to do for such an eventuality.



bringing my husband's ashes back here from the UK, the funeral director gave me an 'Out of England Certificate' & I carried the box in my hand luggage - my daughter totally freaked out the male flight attendant who wanted to put the bag in the overhead locker, I said I wanted to keep it under my feet, but he was trying to be insistent........ she just said - 'do you mind? that's my dad in there' 

not sure quite what would happen if we ever decided to take his ashes - & my dad's for that matter - back to the UK ... I suppose I'd be able to get something here


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm curious as to why one would see the need to be repatriated when dead, if your home is here? It wouldn't cross my mind. 

My husband died a few years ago and it was expected, as is the custom here, for his funeral to take place the next morning, which it duly did. Certainly in the hot months there is sound reasoning for this. He was cremated and the children and I later scattered his ashes in our garden, as this is our home and where he was happy. I expect much the same to happen to me. 

Certainly repatriation would be expensive, almost definitely the 'ones left behind' would have to foot the bill. The funeral I had to arrange for the following day cost €6,000, for a simple (though nothing is simple here) coffin, a simple funeral, a simple cremation, a simple urn. Be warned, everyone - it happens fast and costs a small fortune - do your research while you can and be ready, you may need to know these things later today for who knows what the future holds. The only certain thing in life is that we're going to die. My husband had been suffering from cancer and I had known for some time that he was not going to beat it. When the end arrived, however, I realised that I had only thought about caring for him, nursing him, looking after the house, pets and children, staying in hospital as his carer...but hadn't thought beyond 'life'. I was unprepared. Learn from my mistakes!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

On the subject...
How easy is it to get a non religious "package"? I mean no crosses and such like in the funeral home, no religious service in the crematorium.
I don't want to be repatriated either, but some people would assume that they would be buried in their country of origin. I think it's important to make things clear to children and relatives before the time comes


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Madliz said:


> I'm curious as to why one would see the need to be repatriated when dead, if your home is here? It wouldn't cross my mind.
> 
> My husband died a few years ago and it was expected, as is the custom here, for his funeral to take place the next morning, which it duly did. Certainly in the hot months there is sound reasoning for this. He was cremated and the children and I later scattered his ashes in our garden, as this is our home and where he was happy. I expect much the same to happen to me.
> 
> Certainly repatriation would be expensive, almost definitely the 'ones left behind' would have to foot the bill. The funeral I had to arrange for the following day cost €6,000, for a simple (though nothing is simple here) coffin, a simple funeral, a simple cremation, a simple urn. Be warned, everyone - it happens fast and costs a small fortune - do your research while you can and be ready, you may need to know these things later today for who knows what the future holds. The only certain thing in life is that we're going to die. My husband had been suffering from cancer and I had known for some time that he was not going to beat it. When the end arrived, however, I realised that I had only thought about caring for him, nursing him, looking after the house, pets and children, staying in hospital as his carer...but hadn't thought beyond 'life'. I was unprepared. Learn from my mistakes!


Burial in Spain may well be a cheaper option than cremation.. We know of 2 recent funerals here which included coffin, flowers, car, service etc. and both came to just over 2000€. The headstone was an additional cost later. However, we live inland where prices always seem to be cheaper than on the coast.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the information everyone.

Madliz, we're only here for 2 years (husband's fixed contract) so while it is home at the moment, it's not where we'll be long term. We could be in another foreign country next - who knows?!

Anyway, some interesting things to think over.

Fergie, sorry to hear about your mother. Hope you manage to make the trip to Spain.
Xabiachica, I did have to laugh about the plane thing!
Madliz, sorry to hear about your husband.

Interesting question PW - hope someone can answer soon.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

As far as a non-religious funeral goes, I just chose a plain coffin, then we were asked if we wanted a religious service and replied 'no'. In the tanatorio, once we we had said our personal goodbyes in the private room provided for us (which is yours all night, if wanted) the coffin and ourselves were escorted to another area to, literally, watch the coffin enter the flames. It was like nothing I had expected, no service of any type, I hadn't known it would be like that, had never been to a funeral in Spain (and only one in the UK) and felt rather short-changed, in every way. By the time it finished and we realised it was over, it was too late to do anything about it. I don't know if I was conned, I don't know what is 'normal' in these circumstances, how is one to know?

I hope my story isn't too graphic, I'm just telling it how it was, so maybe others can learn from my regrets.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

My father-in-law who died in the USA came in his urn by hand luggage to UK. We have since brought him here to Spain and he will go scattered to the wind from a high point about thirty miles fom here together with the m-i-l when she pops off. As for me I don't care where, especially if I can provide a bit of abono. SWMBO and I have a funeral insurance policy through Mapfre.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> My father-in-law who died in the USA came in his urn by hand luggage to UK. We have since brought him here to Spain and he will go scattered to the wind from a high point about thirty miles fom here together with the m-i-l when she pops off. As for me I don't care where, especially if I can provide a bit of abono. SWMBO and I have a funeral insurance policy through Mapfre.


Ok, what's the low down on funeral insurance? My husband thinks you don't get a good deal, ie the company takes its cut, and that we should just have enough savings to cover it. I'm thinking that 1. it takes the pressure of the people who are left behind 2. perhaps it's cheaper to do things this way. I have to say neither of us are interested in type of coffin, flowers, service etc (don't know if this kind of thing is included in an insurance policy anyway).


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ok, what's the low down on funeral insurance? My husband thinks you don't get a good deal, ie the company takes its cut, and that we should just have enough savings to cover it. I'm thinking that 1. it takes the pressure of the people who are left behind 2. perhaps it's cheaper to do things this way. I have to say neither of us are interested in type of coffin, flowers, service etc (don't know if this kind of thing is included in an insurance policy anyway).


We've taken the point of view that it saves having to keep a considerable sum (several thousand Euro) on hold in case/for when the eventuality arises. One phone call and it is all dealt with - a great burden off the shoulders of the bereaved. Having previously been a widower, I know that burden is not inconsiderable at a time when one is less able to deal with it.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> We've taken the point of view that it saves having to keep a considerable sum (several thousand Euro) on hold in case/for when the eventuality arises. One phone call and it is all dealt with - a great burden off the shoulders of the bereaved. Having previously been a widower, I know that burden is not inconsiderable at a time when one is less able to deal with it.


Indeed. I had to turn to my in-laws for financial help at the time as there was no way that I could find that sort of money - literally overnight.

The thing that worries me about funeral plans is that if they are like the ones advertised in the UK, you have to carry on paying a monthly amount for the rest of your life, perhaps decades. Miss one payment, however, and you lose the lot. One could pay many times what you get out at the end, or end up with nothing. I don't know if the same system operates here.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Madliz said:


> Indeed. I had to turn to my in-laws for financial help at the time as there was no way that I could find that sort of money - literally overnight.
> 
> The thing that worries me about funeral plans is that if they are like the ones advertised in the UK, you have to carry on paying a monthly amount for the rest of your life, perhaps decades. Miss one payment, however, and you lose the lot. One could pay many times what you get out at the end, or end up with nothing. I don't know if the same system operates here.


As I understand it, you pay until the eventuality happens. The premium is, of course based on the likelihood of their having to pay out and, Yes, if one lives until 90, then the insurance company's premium income will exceed their pay out, but if, tomorrow,...


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> As I understand it, you pay until the eventuality happens. The premium is, of course based on the likelihood of their having to pay out and, Yes, if one lives until 90, then the insurance company's premium income will exceed their pay out, but if, tomorrow,...


My Mum bought her UK funeral plan, with just one lump sum of cash, maybe 9 years ago.
She was assured at the time that the type of plan she had chosen would be honoured when she finally died, and was given a type of Certificate to say what will be included in the costs she then payed, such as coffin, type of service- even hymns she liked, cars, flowers etc.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> My Mum bought her UK funeral plan, with just one lump sum of cash, maybe 9 years ago.
> She was assured at the time that the type of plan she had chosen would be honoured when she finally died, and was given a type of Certificate to say what will be included in the costs she then payed, such as coffin, type of service- even hymns she liked, cars, flowers etc.


that's exactly what my parents did - everything paid for & sorted in advance 

the only problem was the funeral was only able to happen _where _it was paid for......... which was a bit of a problem when my dad died in Spain...

we had to pay for his funeral here, & then claim it back from the funeral company.... which took longer than selling his house - the funeral expenses were the very last part of his estate to be settled


so funeral insurance - yes, a good idea - pre-paid funeral - imo a waste of time

I just have the funds for a simple cremation put aside


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

I finished paying for my funeral, a burial, several years ago..... monthly paid, interest free - over a year.

It won't do me much good over here......:confused2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Allie-P said:


> I finished paying for my funeral, a burial, several years ago..... monthly paid, interest free - over a year.
> 
> It won't do me much good over here......:confused2:


exactly......

my dad's was paid for in the UK & then he died here..........


we did eventually get most of the money paid back though...............eventually

check the documentation to see that you can do the same


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> exactly......
> 
> my dad's was paid for in the UK & then he died here..........
> 
> ...





Thanks - I will do that......


----------

